# My nephew



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

It has been a month and a few days since the loss of this fine young man. This Memorial Day has been rough on my brother and his family. It has been a time of reflection for us all. 

Nicholas Paul Marshall
Nicholas Paul Marshall passed away Thursday, April 16, 2009 in Baytown. He was born November 11, 1983 in Baytown, Texas to Gilbert Stivers and Sandra Faye (Reneau) Marshall. Nick was a graduate of Lee High School and a member of Peace Tabernacle Church. He was on the basketball and football teams at Lee and holds a black belt in Taekwondo and a brown belt in Kuksoolwon. He was also attending San Jacinto College and employed by Wackenhunt Security, before relocating back to Baytown. Nick was a five and a half year veteran of the U.S. Army as a Nuclear Biological Chemical Warfare Specialist. He served one year in Korea, six months in Kuwait, and one year in Iraq. His decorations include the Purple Heart, the Combat Action Badge, and the Korean Service Medal to name a few. While in the Army, he participated in 82 combat missions and over 15 IED detonations. 

Nick is preceded in death by his grandfather, Willard Reneau. He is survived by his parents, Bert and Sandra Marshall of Baytown; grandparents, Gilbert and Marian Marshall of Dayton, and Verna Mae Reneau of Baytown; sister, Melody Marshall and fiancé, Michael Sievers; aunts and uncles, Connie and Kelly Byrd, Gordon and Cindy Marshall, Terry and Debbie Marshall, Bruce and Linda Marshall, Tammy and Ray Tallant, and Lynda and Dub Bolding; and numerous nieces, nephews, and cousins. 

Nick, always polite and faithful to his friends was a quiet and private individual and carried the load of his time in Iraq to himself, rarely letting anyone inside to share. His family and friends will deeply miss his warm smile and pleasing strong presence. He served his country well.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Good grief, many prayers goin' up.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I am deeply sorry for you and your families loss!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

My heart and prayers are with him and the family. Thanks for letting us know what a great man he was.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for family and friends


----------

